# Classic Pop Records



## debodun (Jul 18, 2021)

Roy Orbison, Elvis and The Beatles. No nibbles yet on my Marketplace ad.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jul 18, 2021)

The complete collection by Elvis Presley
on Sun Records, before he signed to RCA.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 19, 2021)

debodun said:


> Roy Orbison, Elvis and The Beatles. No nibbles yet on my Marketplace ad.
> 
> View attachment 174396View attachment 174397View attachment 174398


Deb, how much do you want for them.  I would love to buy from you and would pay for shipping.  You can email me at "trondhouston@aol.com" instead of replying on the forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2021)

terry123 said:


> Deb, how much do you want for them.  I would love to buy from you and would pay for shipping.  You can email me at "trondhouston@aol.com" instead of replying on the forum.


@Terry123... I hope you don't mind me saying but you might be better removing that email addy and sending it via PM to Deb.. before somebody hi-jacks your account using your email address......there's many lurkers out there , and not nice ones either..


----------

